# Vitamins



## user3 (Feb 4, 2006)

So what do you think is the best? What works for you?

I personally love kid vitamins with extra vitamin C. Plus I like the taste!


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm taking uh.. one a day weight smart with green tea


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 4, 2006)

The Usana Multi Vitamins are pretty good but expensive


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 4, 2006)

Fred flintstone chewable.  They taste good and they still give me all of my nutrients.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 4, 2006)

I love me some Centrum or One a Day's! I take an extra iron supplement as well as another B-Complex, because I'm really unhealthy (getting back on track thanks to the doc) and sliiightly anemic. And lots of herbal/natural/homeopathic stuffs!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 4, 2006)

Solgar!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 4, 2006)

Floradix herbal extracts is the best


----------



## user3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Fred flintstone chewable.  They taste good and they still give me all of my nutrients. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!! I am not the only one!


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 4, 2006)

Most multi vitamins do not have enough of each individual vitamin to give our bodies what we need each day.
I take individual supplements as opposed to one multi-vitamin.
Much more effective.


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 4, 2006)

I have some health conditions, so in addition to prescriptions, this is what I take every day:
Magnesium capsule
Iron capsule
Multi-Vitamin for women
Omega-3 oil capsule (cod liver oil)
Raw thyroid capsule


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 4, 2006)

i used to take those huge green women's vitamins but for some reason i just stopped. maybe i should take vitamins again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cuz i'm short) does ur guys vitamins make ur pee really yellow? lol that what the green one did to me. just curious.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i used to take those huge green women's vitamins but for some reason i just stopped. maybe i should take vitamins again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cuz i'm short) does ur guys vitamins make ur pee really yellow? lol that what the green one did to me. just curious._

 
Usually the cause is the B-vitamins, which are notorious for making pee yellow (we're talking YELLOW) lol


----------



## karen (Feb 5, 2006)

I take a Viactiv Calcium supplement, an Oil of Olay multi-vitamin, and a flax oil capsule every morning. 
I've taken a multi every day since I was a baby, occasionally switching brands. I've been using OoO for 2 or 3 years now... like it a lot.
Been taking the calcium for 4 years now, and the flax for 2 years.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

I take skinclear and zinc tablets for my skin and that's all (and I'm not sure those work for me).


----------



## user4 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i used to take those huge green women's vitamins but for some reason i just stopped. maybe i should take vitamins again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cuz i'm short) does ur guys vitamins make ur pee really yellow? lol that what the green one did to me. just curious._

 
yeah, it actually does that to me too... i stopped taking it cuz i thought it was like toxic or something. my pee was gonna burn holes through pipes and shit... lol. and they are REALLY uncomfortable to swallow. ugh


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2006)

right now i take:
-multi 1x a day
-calcium supp 2x a day
-vitamin e 1x a day
-ecinechea 1x a day
works pretty well for me


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 6, 2006)

I take Calcium, a multi-vitamin, and Ginko.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Feb 7, 2006)

one a day women's, 250mg calcium (I don't drink milk), and 250mg vitamin C


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 1, 2006)

deleted


----------



## stacey (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I take a Viactiv Calcium supplement, an Oil of Olay multi-vitamin, and a flax oil capsule every morning. 
I've taken a multi every day since I was a baby, occasionally switching brands. I've been using OoO for 2 or 3 years now... like it a lot.
Been taking the calcium for 4 years now, and the flax for 2 years._

 
How do you like the Flax Oil Capsule, Karen? Isn't that a natural laxative?


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 2, 2006)

I take that huge GNC multivitamin for women as well as a chewy calcium supplement, and I drink a good amount of vitamin water. I think I'm going to get an MSM supplement as well.


----------



## melly_x (Mar 10, 2006)

Holland & Barret ABC Plus multi-vitamind and multi-mineral


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 13, 2006)

For a multi, I like Source Naturals Advanced One Multiple.  I also take Health From the Sun Total EFA daily and Solgar Calcium/Magnesium/Vitamin D.  I have recently added Yerba Prima Fiber Plus to my regimen, after I was told that increased fiber intake would help my cholesterol level.  I usually drink a couple of Emergen-C's a day, too.


----------



## luminious (Apr 21, 2006)

I take One-A-Day Women's. It says it helps with energy, skin, the reproductive system and other stuff so I just started taking them. I have a feeling smoking with them is bad because my heart seems to race now.


----------



## luminious (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rank_as* 
_Lol, I take so many tablets its insane.

I'm lactose intolerant [its a bitch] so I take 
calcium, and then;
iron 
vit c
vit e
cod liver oil
zinc
evening primrose 
Multibionta for my unstable digestive system lol
A hair, skin and nails one which is just herbal
And a joint one
magnesium 
multiminerals
and a vit b complex
and I'm good to go.

I can dry swallow heh. I'm sure they are all placebos though!_

 
I'm lactose intolerant too. I didn't know I needed all that lol


----------



## Wattage (Apr 21, 2006)

I am currently taking (daily):

1 mg folic acid
3000 mcg biotin

Sometimes I take vitman C. I also need to start some vitamin E, I have just been so busy, it's hard to get down to GNC. 

Other than that, I eat 1/2 cup of ground flax every morning for my omega 3, I also drink So Nice unsweetened soy milk, 2 cups a day. If you ever get a chance, it is the best quality soy out there. It doesn't even taste like those powdery soy drinks that are out there. Take a peak at the nutritional info on the back - this stuff is like liquid vitamins. 

'Nessa - do you drink soy? If you are LI and want to try soy, I recommend giving this one a whirl. It's loaded with calcium and lotsa stuff - so good for you!







 I love soy milk!!


----------



## luminious (Apr 21, 2006)

I used to drink soy milk, but I don't like the taste of it nor do I like the taste of regular milk.

The Vanilla Soy Milk is good though as long as its in something.


----------



## Blush (May 6, 2006)

Just a question: for those of you who take several pills a day:

-When do you take them?
-Do you take all of them at the same time? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wattage (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 
_Just a question: for those of you who take several pills a day:

-When do you take them?
-Do you take all of them at the same time? 

Thanks._

 
I always take my vitamins with food and plenty of water, most of them I take in the morning. The only one I take in the evening is the other 1500 mcg of biotin (I take 1500 x2/day) because these vitamins are water soluble. Other vitamins that I take, such as vitamin E and folic acid, I take in the morning, all together


----------



## pink-xpong (May 6, 2006)

most of the multi's u guys are taking arent all getting absorbed..like centrum and the flinstone ones..theyre all man made...not the real vitamin..
but i take mega mens athletes multi(6 fucking times a day)
womens mega multi gel capsuls(1)


----------



## Tyester (May 6, 2006)

Before the keys on my keyboard fall off... (in order, each day)

5:45am 2 MAN Scorch, 1 lowdose Aspirin
7:00am during breakfast - 1 Daily One(twinlab), 1 C1000
8:45am 3 Alpha Male, 1 Carbolin-19
11:30am C1000
12:45pm 2 MAN Scroch, 1 lowdose Aspirin
2:30pm 3 Alpha Male, 1 Carbolin-19
3:00pm 2/3 servings NOXplode
4:00pm 2 MAN Scorch, 1 lowdose Aspirin
5:00pm 1 Daily One
8:00pm C1000

And about 1.5 gallons of water, also thankfully it's my last week on the Alpha Male/Carbolin cycle AND current workout program that's killing me.


----------



## pink-xpong (May 7, 2006)

NOXplode
ooo
nice


----------



## ninabruja (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 
_Just a question: for those of you who take several pills a day:

-When do you take them?
-Do you take all of them at the same time? 

Thanks._

 

vitamins are not a one size fits all routine. for example, fat soluable ones need to be taken literally, in the middle of a meal. otherwise you might as well not be taking it.


----------



## ninabruja (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink-xpong* 
_most of the multi's u guys are taking arent all getting absorbed..like centrum and the flinstone ones..theyre all man made...not the real vitamin..
but i take mega mens athletes multi(6 fucking times a day)
womens mega multi gel capsuls(1)_

 

heh.. agreed. those brands are pretty crap. i work in a health food store, though, so i'm biased.


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2006)

The best way to get all of your essential vitamins and minerals is to eat a wide assortment of fruits and vegetables.  If you consume meat, limiting red meat (high in Omega 6 fatty acids) intake and including meats that are high in Omega 3 fatty acids such as Salmon.  Taking pills certainly is easier than making sure that we eat X amount of fruits and veggies, but in the long run we get better results from the natural sources.  HTH

Jessica


----------



## Tyester (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_The best way to get all of your essential vitamins and minerals is to eat a wide assortment of fruits and vegetables.  If you consume meat, limiting red meat (high in Omega 6 fatty acids) intake and including meats that are high in Omega 3 fatty acids such as Salmon.  Taking pills certainly is easier than making sure that we eat X amount of fruits and veggies, but in the long run we get better results from the natural sources.  HTH

Jessica_

 
Unless you buy fruit and vegatables that came from areas where soil depletion is a problem.

Then you can just take a mutlivitamen and be done with it.


----------



## Jessica (May 9, 2006)

Tye, don't be a jackass.  If you consult with any homeopathic nutritionist, they almost never recommend simply taking a MVI unless you refuse to change your diet or there is someother health concern.


----------



## Tyester (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Tye, don't be a jackass.  If you consult with any homeopathic nutritionist, they almost never recommend simply taking a MVI unless you refuse to change your diet or there is someother health concern._

 
:roll: So sad, I wasn't being a jackass. But it really isn't that complicated unless your pushing your body to it's peak level of performance.


----------



## Jessica (May 11, 2006)

:loveya: :hump: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_:roll: So sad, I wasn't being a jackass. But it really isn't that complicated unless your pushing your body to it's peak level of performance. 





_


----------



## Tyester (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_:loveya: :hump: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

